# Stretch goal question



## jenikinz (Jul 21, 2019)

I searched and can't find this information, but does the stretch goal change at some point? I don't know if this is something that if I don't complete it will stay where it is at forever, or if at some point the stretch goal changes?

Right now I am stuck on the craft reissues and with the cost in supplies I can tell you that I don't see myself ever finishing the stretch goals. I crafted a few bell only things but everything else I would want costs essences, tons of bells, and supplies that I wouldn't waste just to complete this goal to move forward on it.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 22, 2019)

No, the stretch goals are there forever so you can take as much time as you want to complete them


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 22, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> No, the stretch goals are there forever so you can take as much time as you want to complete them



Thanks for letting me know


----------



## strawbeariie (Sep 22, 2019)

yes! they are here forever however they have started to add new ones with the new gulliver update. but none of the stretch goals will disappear ?ω?


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 24, 2019)

strawbeariie said:


> yes! they are here forever however they have started to add new ones with the new gulliver update. but none of the stretch goals will disappear ‘ω’



that's a good news because it is difficult to complete them


----------

